# Switched to Laser Jet printer



## Macfan (Sep 15, 2021)

After years with the color ink jet printers, Epson being the best in my opinion, we decided to go back to laser jet. It's not color but we get a year or more out of a cartridge and they don't dry out like ink jet cartridges do (whether they're used or not). We seldom needed color anyway, so will see how this works out. We went with the Canon image Class MF242dw. So far, so good, meaning I'm pleased with the decision to go back to laser jet and leave ink jet printers to those that prefer them. Don...


----------



## bowmore (Sep 15, 2021)

I did the same thing with a Brother Laser printer. I got tired of using half an ink cartridge to clean the jets in my Epson.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 15, 2021)

Sounds like a good idea!  Those inkjets are a big RIP OFF!  You buy a brand new ink jet printer for $49 but a complete set of colour ink cartridges will cost you plenty more and you will pay again and again and again for years and years.  Good deal for the manufacturer but not such a good deal for you.  When I was in education, the office always had a nice laser printer.  I think that most people at home buy ink jet because:  1. colour, 2. the printers are so darn cheap to buy at the beginning.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 15, 2021)

I just recently did this too; kept my Epson color inkjet for the few times that I want to do color stuff and got a really nice Brother Black ink-only laser printer (thanks, Nathan!).  The color laser printers have come down in price but reportedly still don't do as nice a color print as the inkjets.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

I have a laser printer as well as an inkjet for printing pictures.
The laser is for documents.


----------



## Macfan (Sep 23, 2021)

I didn't keep the color inkjet printer since the cartridges would dry out between uses making it cost prohibitive. If we need to print something in color, we can do that at Kinkos or any place that offers that kind of service. Don...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

I moved to laser printers at least 15 years ago for business and home use.  We currently have a monochrome (black) ink laser printer, a color laser printer and a monochrome printer/scanner/copier.  All are much cheaper and less hassle than inkjet printers, plus the images are heat fused to the paper so the ink doesn't run if the paper gets wet.   

I wouldn't return to an ink jet printer if it and the cartridges were free. What a pain they are - not to mention an unholy mess.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2021)

Macfan said:


> I didn't keep the color inkjet printer since the cartridges would dry out between uses making it cost prohibitive. If we need to print something in color, we can do that at Kinkos or any place that offers that kind of service. Don...


Not being able to drive much anymore, it's nice to be able to print it myself at home.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

When my Epson died after a decade, I bought a laser jet printer (black & white) because I got tired of spending money on ink. Toner is less expensive.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> When my Epson died after a decade, I bought a laser jet printer (black & white) because I got tired of spending money on ink. Toner is less expensive.


And the toner cartridges don't go stale on you; I learned to not buy too many inkjet cartridges ahead because they'd go stale but the toners don't.


----------

